# Aquascaping Help



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I got a piece of wood for my tank but it is way to big!










I cut it down where it's kind of split and now I can get it in but I think it's still too big to aquascape with.



















Is it too much?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

A whole-tank shot would help, but I don't think it is too big. The big question is, do you like it?

One practical consideration is glass cleaning. If the wood is so close to the glass that you can't get your favorite algae scraper between wood and glass, it will be harder to maintain.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I put it back in the tub to soak before taking a full tank shot, whoops.

It has one "limb" that touches the glass, I thought about cutting it back but I don't want it to look like I cut it back. 

The wood is cedar but I think it's old and weathered enough to be safe. It still floats though so I am planning on getting a SS screw and attaching it to the cells I'm using to build up the substrate.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a well-weathered cedar stump in one of my tanks, and it has caused no problem.

When I have to cut a piece of wood to fit in a tank and can't hide the cut marks, I carve the cut portion with chisels and a Dremel tool using a structured carbide bit. You can easily follow the grain of the wood with the Dremel to create natural-looking surfaces.


----------



## Astex (Jun 10, 2009)

I had some wood like that that I trimmed some of the branches off of and what I did was start a cut on the underside, at an angle, and then broke the wood the rest of the way off. It took some finagling but worked. Also remember, when it's fully soaked it will be a lot darker, and considering where you plan on putting the plants, the cut mark won't be as visible as it is on the dry wood.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it okay that I won't be able to get around behind it?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You must be able to get close enough to scrape any algae that is visible from the front of the tank, and from the sides if you plan on viewing it from the sides.

All the effort is worth it because that is a very nice piece of wood!


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

The wood has been soaking in my tub for over a week now. The water isn't turning brown at all which is reassuring. It's still buoyant so I'll be using the hooks to hold it down.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what to do with the rocks but how does the wood location look?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

With a tape measure, mark the length of the tank into three equal sections--thirds. Then move the wood to the left until it is centered over the 1/3 mark on the right. I think you will like it better.

Take the rocks out until you get the wood where you want it. The wood is the major element in the design. Place the rocks so that they support the dominance of the wood. If they don't contribute to the appearance of the wood, don't use them.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember using the 1/3 rule on my last tank.

I can't get the rocks to not look out of place. Maybe after the substrate is in that'll change.

I tried using the other part of that wood. If I use it upright like the other one I can cut it so it sits lower. I think both may be too much though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In their current positions, both pieces are very symmetrical and evenly spaced--very static. Try moving them close together to create one large, complex arrangement of wood. Yes, it will help if the smaller piece sits lower.

I think the design will be more unified if both pieces are in the natural roots down orientation.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

They are too big to turn much. I think I should stay with just the one big one.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Of these two, I like the second, but I would shift both pieces of wood a little to the left. Of course I can't see it in 3D, and that makes a huge difference.

You will have to trust you own feelings on this. Whether you use one or two pieces of wood, I think it will be really good.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Slow as molasses I know. Got the base built up and the wood trimmed and anchored.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Got the substrate in. It took less than a bag. I'm sure I'll need to fill in a few spots after it settles though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very good, and just in time for the plant swap next weekend!


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Yup, I just need to plumb my filter and CO2 lines and I'll be ready!


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a piece of cedar or something similar and it was fine in my tank though it took over a month to finally START to sink! Luckily my glass top was able to hold it down at this point which allowed me to take the bricks out. After that I stopped checking it so no idea how long it really took to fully sink.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I screwed a stainless steel hook into the bottom and have it anchored down under the substrate. It's not going anywhere!


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like a mess right now. Hopefully it will grow out okay.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It will get there! As plants grow (or sometimes don't grow LOL), you can see what you like and what changes you want to make to the planting layout.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

No fish ATM so CO2 is cranked up to help with that.


----------

